
Of the 1%, by the 1%, for the 1% - amahadik
http://www.vanityfair.com/society/features/2011/05/top-one-percent-201105?currentPage=2
======
Maascamp
You may want to update the link, it's currently pointing to the second page of
the article. I read it and thought it was a bit light until I realized I had
missed the much heavier first page.

~~~
erickhill
here's page 1 [http://www.vanityfair.com/society/features/2011/05/top-
one-p...](http://www.vanityfair.com/society/features/2011/05/top-one-
percent-201105?currentPage=1)

~~~
amahadik
Thanks!

------
wazoox
This was already posted here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2402027>

